# Spılo?Rhom?



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

We couldn't decide what serra is this,rhom,spilo or other?


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

i'm almost a 100% sure thats not a rhom.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mac


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Almost has a gouldingi appearance.

Its not a rhom, could be a Mac though.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gouldingi wouldnt have the spots tho, they are more bar like markings almost like a manny sorta. i say mac


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> gouldingi wouldnt have the spots tho, they are more bar like markings almost like a manny sorta. i say mac


Gouldingi's tail also has a dark 'V' without a terminal band.IMO the fish belongs to the Spilopleura/Maculatus complex.

How big is it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was asked by william's to re-evaluate my ID via PM. Having received an upgraded Corel photo shop, I was able to cleanup the image more. And he is correct, this fish is indeed S. maculatus and NOT S. sanchezi as I had originally stated.

Thanks William's for allowing me the opportunity to revisit this ID.


----------

